# Does he want a Divorce??



## Ecstacy (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi everyone, 

I am new here and this is my first post. I need some help figuring out whether my husband wants a Divorce or not. He has not signed the divorce papers and has done nothing to reconcile. What is he waiting for?? 

Ecstacy


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Well, with no information about your marriage and what led to this, no one can answer your question.

So tell us more.

And if you want a divorce, why should it matter if he signs? His signature is not needed for you to get a divorce.


----------

